
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on an opinion tracker? - naiveai
This is not a startup idea, I&#x27;m just looking for a pet project to work on and I came up with an idea that sounds promising to me. I wanted some feedback on it.<p>The idea is basically a journal of your opinions. I&#x27;m imaginaning connecting this with various different social media and other journaling apps so there won&#x27;t be too much to deal with. For the moment I&#x27;ll take Twitter as an example, since people tend to post their opinions there anyway. By tweeting something like &quot;I think Brexit is stupid&quot;, you can record an opinion on a topic, and then watch it grow and change over time. You can add sources, reasons why you think the topic is important, track your confidence in that opinion, etc.<p>I&#x27;ll flesh this out and come up with designs a bit later, but right now I&#x27;m just looking for basic validation of this idea: Does this sound cool? Would you use it? Why or why not?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
fiiv
So you would do sentiment analysis on a person's tweets (and whatever else)
and give them their opinion on certain topics?

Sounds cool, but more like one of those "who are your 5 best friends" kind of
apps than perhaps a person tries once, something I would personally not use on
a regular basis (or somewhat regularly).

The tech's out there for this - sentiment analysis is a pretty standard Naive
Bayes tutorial subject and I am certain there are some learned models already
out there. And to identify subjects you could maybe use something like MIT
Entity Identification.

